# Shiloh Shepherds



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

We have what I believe to be a Shiloh Shepherd at the shelter. She is a beautiful dog with a lovely temperament. I have read up on this relatively new breed and, although I am very against messing around with genes to change the size of a breed, it sounds like the breeders are also breeding for a straight back and extremely gentle temperament, both qualities I value. Wondering what others on here think about these dogs? I am trying to form an opinion.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have only been around one, very nice.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My opinion... I'm glad they created a new breed if they wanted a GSD that was oversized and without the GSD temperament.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I'm kinda new to the hold GSD thing. The Over Size GSD thing was a surprise to me? I saw my nephews dog a and they looked kinda small?? Then working line show line and it goes on and on...
then temperament and nerve.

And Shiloh's and King shepherd's, dogs that look like gsd'S but aren't GSD's? The one thing regarding those two that I have heard said consistently is that they really are easy going dogs. If you want a dog that looks like a GSD but don't have a need or desire to deal with some of the challenges that can come along with the real thing and you like the dog for who and what he is... I don't think you could go wrong.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Well said Chip.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I have fostered hundreds of GSDs over the years, and just a couple of Shiloh Shepherds. All of the Shilohs were huge, but in my opinion, a bit stubborn. From my experience they are not nearly as compliant as most GSDs. 

We had a GSD/Malamute cross and he was a lot like the Shilohs. He knew lots of commands, but would only cooperate if there was something in it for him!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Remo said:


> I have fostered hundreds of GSDs over the years, and just a couple of Shiloh Shepherds. All of the Shilohs were huge, but in my opinion, a bit stubborn. From my experience they are not nearly as compliant as most GSDs.
> 
> We had a GSD/Malamute cross and he was a lot like the Shilohs. He knew lots of commands, but would only cooperate if there was something in it for him!


LOL stubborn try Female Boxers! 

Oh your sericeous?? Was pretty much her initial response to a command/suggestion??

Still thats the kind of thing it's important to know with a different breed.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

havent seen one in person but I have researched them a little. Looks wise they are gorgeous so I hope to get to see one in person


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I talked to several breeders some yrs back & was under whelmed. The impression that I rec'd was that the temperament -for my tastes- is too uber soft & there are a fair # of weak nerved, wonky temperaments in the breed. Hips are somewhat worse than GSDs on average (which was among the founder's staed reasons for developing a new breed) & they have numerous health problems as well. One of the breeders I spoke to at length, who was at one time a major player in the Shiloh world, was extremely disillusioned with the world & initially moved on to Kings, left Kings for many similar reasons & wound up importing several East German border patrol GSDs which she seemed extremely happy with.

JMO...I much prefer GSDs. Shilohs are gorgeous but there are too many problems within the breed. Note that afficianadoes of the breed have been actively addressing the problems for some yrs, so there is hope, especially with the founder out of the picture, imo. But for myself, I'll stick with GSDs. They simply suit me better.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. The one we have at the shelter is a female, name of Liza. She is a really beautiful and nice dog, so I just wondered about this breed. I got a chance to brush her and it was heaven! Liza is way overweight. I wonder if that is just an individual problem or if the breed has a propensity for weight gain.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well an unsound dog is an unsound dog that can happen with any breed. 

But I understand the philosophy behind the Shilo and the KIng Shepherd. Many people don't really "need" a real GSD, they like them but don't need the (baggage..,for sake of argument) that comes with the real deal.

They simply want a dog that looks like a GSD. I had to deal with people aggression, a Dominate Aggressive Male (my GSD) in a multi dog household. And I did it, it all worked out for us but it was a lot of hard work, lot of stress and tension and I learned what stitches are like for the first time in my life!

In the end I wound up with a very good dog that is safe in public and around children (under close supervision..no kids in household). If I had stumbled on a good Shilo I most likely would have never had to learn all the hard lessons and have basically the same dog 
family pet, I have now??

Don't know but yeah I get the why a Shilo.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

GSD have at least their share of unsound dogs but due to the popularity of the breed sound examples are easier to come by, imo. Lots of bad out there, but lots of good, too. Much easier to find a good GSD than Shiloh, imo.

Chip18, I don't know your GSD & I'm not criticizing him, (& kudos to your for your extraordinary efforts!), but the problems you're describing shouldn't automatically come with a GSD, especially one of correct temperament. Dog aggression, depending on the lines & the individuals within the lines, yes. Inappropriate human aggression? No. Reliable with children only under close supervision? Again, no! GSDs are renowned for their judgment, discernment & intelligence every bit as much as for their courage, resiliance & innate guarding tendencies.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

RubyTuesday said:


> GSD have at least their share of unsound dogs but due to the popularity of the breed sound examples are easier to come by, imo. Lots of bad out there, but lots of good, too. Much easier to find a good GSD than Shiloh, imo.
> 
> Chip18, I don't know your GSD & I'm not criticizing him, (& kudos to your for your extraordinary efforts!), but the problems you're describing shouldn't automatically come with a GSD, especially one of correct temperament. Dog aggression, depending on the lines & the individuals within the lines, yes. Inappropriate human aggression? No. Reliable with children only under close supervision? Again, no! GSDs are renowned for their judgment, discernment & intelligence every bit as much as for their courage, resiliance & innate guarding tendencies.


No argument, mine was a 7 month old rescue with no apparent issues when I got him. Raised the exact same as my Bullies same results until company came over???Not a bully dog!!

So what I relayed was "my" GSD experience. Had I got him at 8 weeks instead of 7 months my experiences may well have been different?

I have no complaints today, but I now understand what the deal is with the Shilo's and the KIng shepherds. Not everybody wants, needs or can handle the real deal.

And as I said, I don't have kids and he has no issues with them through training. And I'll add no responsible adult is going to allow a dog that has not been raised with children to be allowed around kids with out supervision! Even my raised with kids, people happy, goofy Boxer was never unsupervised around kids. That's just how I roll.

Others are free to gamble as they see fit.

And to forestall further questions here on my dog... dig around here for ...what would my dog do? That is "my" definition of a sound GSD! Got more questions about my dog, post them there. 

I have no problems with "my" GSD.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess I did not realize that Shilohs were a different breed. I just thought the name was used as a distinction for people just breeding GSD's to produces way oversized dogs. Do they have there own Registration separate from GSD's?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

RubyTuesday said:


> I talked to several breeders some yrs back & was under whelmed. The impression that I rec'd was that the temperament -for my tastes- is too uber soft & there are a fair # of weak nerved, wonky temperaments in the breed. Hips are somewhat worse than GSDs on average (which was among the founder's staed reasons for developing a new breed) & they have numerous health problems as well. One of the breeders I spoke to at length, who was at one time a major player in the Shiloh world, was extremely disillusioned with the world & initially moved on to Kings, left Kings for many similar reasons & wound up importing several East German border patrol GSDs which she seemed extremely happy with.



I'm wondering if this is the result of breeding strictly for size above all else. As they're still a "young" breed, hopefully as time progresses and there are enough of them around, breeders will have a better stock to choose the best dogs from.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

SiegersMom said:


> I guess I did not realize that Shilohs were a different breed. I just thought the name was used as a distinction for people just breeding GSD's to produces way oversized dogs. Do they have there own Registration separate from GSD's?


LOL, welcome aboard! I actually have a OS GSD. Shilo's and King Shepherds get mentioned in OS GSD threads,that's how I found them, not sure how many are on here?

People get some flack about them and OS GSD's get flack, so yeah.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

SiegersMom said:


> I guess I did not realize that Shilohs were a different breed. I just thought the name was used as a distinction for people just breeding GSD's to produces way oversized dogs. Do they have there own Registration separate from GSD's?


They have their 'own' registry(s), and if you aren't breeding from the founder Tina Barbers lines, then you can't use her registry. There was a fall out within the breeders with a split in the registry. International Shiloh Shepherd Dog Club, Inc. [ISSDC] | Articles
And now her daughter is supposedly breeding(or taking deposits anyway)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I think the breed founder went seriously awry many yrs ago. Many that worked with her directly believed she had lost sight of her goals, was seriously kennel blind & was unable to objectively assess her breeding program.

Personally, I thinking pb breeding is seriously compromised. Breeds used to develop 'naturally' over centuries. Now there's a comparative 'rush' to establish a breed which restricts the gene pool & with unhappy results.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I've met a few Shilohs here and there. One was from the founder's lines, according to its owner. The others I don't know about.

The ones I've met struck me as stable, sociable, friendly dogs without much working ability. They seemed nice enough, and I'm sure they make loving companions, but all the ones I've seen were pretty slow and low-drive and personally I wouldn't want one. Not a lot of performance potential there, at least in my limited acquaintance with a small sampling of the breed.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I am getting a shiloh pup this year! I have become pretty well acquainted with this breed over last 3 years. There are a few breeders in my general area and I have become friendly with a few of them and gone to several of their shows. I have met several of different ages, genders, and temperaments. I personally like that they are so similar to GSD but have their own differences. Most of them I REALLY liked. They tended to be very calm and gently for the most part yet still quite intelligent and very focused. They do lack most of the GO attitude of a GSD, but thats what makes them very popular here. They are much more "laid back" overall! Which I don't entirely consider a bad thing. 
I do not intend to train this pup as a working dog. He is going to be a pet. Many Shiloh owners enjoy hiking with their dogs, several do get herding titles, many do therapy work, and a few are involved in search or agility. I have done some hiking with a friend and her two Shilohs and they had no trouble keeping up with my GSDs! 
They didn't have quite the same inexhaustible energy as my male GSD, but for a pet/family dog I don't think thats a bad thing! 
I do fully intend to get a working line GSD eventually, but not while I still have Dasher! One of him at a time is enough.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

TommyB681 said:


> havent seen one in person but I have researched them a little. Looks wise they are gorgeous so I hope to get to see one in person


If this is reference to Boxers? If a puppy get from a reputable breeder only!! No BYB puppies, haven't seen any temperament issues but lots of heart break from health problems!

BYB puppie is almost a guarantee of a Degenerative Myelopathy dog! Rescue is fine die has already been cast.

Boxer is like living with a 3 yr old for life? GSD is much much more serious about life. 


My GSD to my Boxer.."What you think this a game??? My Boxer...yes!!!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think Shiloh's are beautiful congrats!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

onyxena said:


> I am getting a shiloh pup this year! I have become pretty well acquainted with this breed over last 3 years. There are a few breeders in my general area and I have become friendly with a few of them and gone to several of their shows. I have met several of different ages, genders, and temperaments. I personally like that they are so similar to GSD but have their own differences. Most of them I REALLY liked. They tended to be very calm and gently for the most part yet still quite intelligent and very focused. They do lack most of the GO attitude of a GSD, but thats what makes them very popular here. They are much more "laid back" overall! Which I don't entirely consider a bad thing.
> I do not intend to train this pup as a working dog. He is going to be a pet. Many Shiloh owners enjoy hiking with their dogs, several do get herding titles, many do therapy work, and a few are involved in search or agility. I have done some hiking with a friend and her two Shilohs and they had no trouble keeping up with my GSDs!
> They didn't have quite the same inexhaustible energy as my male GSD, but for a pet/family dog I don't think thats a bad thing!
> I do fully intend to get a working line GSD eventually, but not while I still have Dasher! One of him at a time is enough.


Pretty good summation. Never met one myself but what you stated is what I've concluded.

Nope not for everyone but for some folks they are perfect!


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

From what I have seen they seem to be less high strung than a GSD and just more easy going in general. They are bred to have a softer temperament and be less energetic. Most of the breeders I know also have a long history with GSD and love them too. One friend has two male shilohs and two female rescue GSds. 
I am not getting my pup cause I don't like GSD but rather I like them as their own breeds. Plus Sasha my female is so frequently mistaken for a Shiloh that she may as well be one! She is actually why I really became interested in them. After I moved here to PA people often asked if she was Shiloh so Istarted to research them since I love ehr so much. Then I was able to go to some of the shows in the region, and fell in love with them.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

My Shiloh friends call her my imposter Shiloh since she fits in perfectly with their dogs!First two are my girl Sasha, next is Fury, f Shiloh owned by my friend. Next is Cash, who is really just an awesome noble impressive beast, and his half bro Rio. These are three that I have met and really like all of them. The sable male is going to be the sire of my pup!Hoping Fury is the dam.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

A rare breed -

I would certainly adopt Liza if it was my place! They are not GSDs but we love GSD related breeds on this forum.

Shiloh Shepherds are beautiful dogs and you would be happy to own one. Any one who has seen Jayden the Shiloh Shepherd on Animal Planet knows why they're such a joy to have around!

If you decide to adopt Liza, you won't regret it.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> My GSD to my Boxer.."What you think this a game??? My Boxer...yes!!!



Sounds like my trip to Carolina with my GSD to visit my brother and his boxer... Oh the weird things he taught her


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm sorry if I missed it, but what did they mix to make the Shiloh Shepherd?


..Wikipedia failed me:help:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

FAQs: Breed Specific


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Whiteshepherds said:


> FAQs: Breed Specific


Its new breed created by crossing the GSD X Alaskan Malamute.

The GSD provides the appearance & temperament and the Alaskan Malamute provides the size and stamina. 

They're NOT GSDs and should not be confused with them but they're a unique dog breed for those who want a GSD in a big dog package.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mocha said:


> Sounds like my trip to Carolina with my GSD to visit my brother and his boxer... Oh the weird things he taught her


LOL, yep an American Boxer at K9 school (if such a thing would happen) would tell his GSD buddies "well I'm gonna be here three times longer than you guys if I'm gonna make the cut,most trainers don't have that much time! So if you wanna wash out...follow meee!!

Know your breed!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mocha said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it, but what did they mix to make the Shiloh Shepherd?
> 
> 
> ..Wikipedia failed me:help:


Interesting, it does list them but it is a little vague?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

onyxena said:


> My Shiloh friends call her my imposter Shiloh since she fits in perfectly with their dogs!First two are my girl Sasha, next is Fury, f Shiloh owned by my friend. Next is Cash, who is really just an awesome noble impressive beast, and his half bro Rio. These are three that I have met and really like all of them. The sable male is going to be the sire of my pup!Hoping Fury is the dam.


I'm certainly not an expert but if I saw those dogs I would "assume" a long haired GSD. But I have never seen a long haired GSD in real life.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> I'm certainly not an expert but if I saw those dogs I would "assume" a long haired GSD. But I have never seen a long haired GSD in real life.


Not all are long haired. One major difference in appearance--GSD eyes are generally almond-shaped. Shiloh's are round. I was interested in them at one time, seriously considered one, years ago.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Not all are long haired. One major difference in appearance--GSD eyes are generally almond-shaped. Shiloh's are round. I was interested in them at one time, seriously considered one, years ago.


Round vs Almond?? WOW, did not know that!

The only GSD's I have ever seen are Saddle backs and Blacks or Whites in real life never seen a long hair.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Onyxgena, these dogs are beautiful! Good luck with your new pup when you get it.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Round vs Almond?? WOW, did not know that!
> 
> The only GSD's I have ever seen are Saddle backs and Blacks or Whites in real life never seen a long hair.


Like GSDs they come in stock coat and in plush coat and they come in all the GSD colors. But with their being a product of cross-breeding, they're not pure GSDs. The Shiloh Shepherd is a related but separate breed.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> I'm certainly not an expert but if I saw those dogs I would "assume" a long haired GSD. But I have never seen a long haired GSD in real life.


Long-haired GSDs do exist and the SV no holds the plush coat to be a fault. They are awesome dogs!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Round vs Almond?? WOW, did not know that!
> 
> The only GSD's I have ever seen are Saddle backs and Blacks or Whites *in real life never seen a long hair.*


Say WHAT?

<------


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Lol I've been arguing with a friend that there's so such breed as a king shepherd lol woops! 


Your playing small does not serve the world. Who are you not to be great?~Nelson Mandela


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

meldy said:


> Lol I've been arguing with a friend that there's so such breed as a king shepherd lol woops!


They're another GSD-related breed. The breed emerged from GSDs cross-bred with Alaskan Malamutes and Great Pyrenees.

That's a seriously big dog you're looking at and next to one, a GSD looks like a Chihuahua. If you want an upsized GSD type dog, a King Shepherd is definitely right up your alley!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

RocketDog said:


> Say WHAT?
> 
> <------


I said "I" have "never" seen a long hair GSD in real life "not" that they don't exist!


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

These Shilohs are bigger than the GSD standard, and quite impressive. But most females are 80-90 lbs, males typically 100-115. Some do have a more heavy massive build, but I personally don't know any over 120. The breeders I like really strive to keep this breed fairly athletic and active but with a good off switch. They do breed for a softer temperament all around plus lower energy levels, but most I have spent time with are very alert and focused on their owners. They are nothing like a newfie or great dane or other giant breed. They don't drool either! 
Some owners do find them challenging in ways very similar to a GSD, they do need stimulation and training. They have so much of the GSD traits that its really hard to ignore the similarities! I tend to think of them as a different flavor of GSDs, sort of how there are the working, show, and pet divisions already present. Quite a few have a fair degree of angulation and also they also tend to have a very nice trotting gait. Its quite surprising to see such a large dog move so elegantly and fluidly!
I havent met a King Shepherd yet to compare, but from what I understand they are larger and created through crossing a LG breed.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I honestly think it is a good thing. It takes a niche that the GSD was not every really designed to occupy and creates a breed for that purpose. I understand you do have to be careful but that is true of any breed. About the only thing that turns me off is that some believe the Shiloh was the original intent and I don't think that is the case nor is it the ultimate working dog. That is ok for being a great active pet though.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I will be getting my Shiloh puppy in May! Breeder has a very nice litter born last week, 10 pups, 6 boys, 4 girls. I was hoping she would have a boy available so I'm excited there are plenty of boys this time. I am going to visit them next weekend. Mostly dark sables plus a few B&Ts, was hoping for a solid black, but like them all. They are close by so I plan to visit often and get to know them all before bringing our guy home. Ill share pics if anyone's interested! Yes, they are all health tested. This breeder has an excellent reputation and is willing to take dogs back. She is willing to answer questions and encourages visitors, plus I have gotten well acquainted with her at the SHiloh specialty shows. 
These are parents, male is the black one. I have met both of them, female is very GSD-like, active alert, very focused. Male is pretty easy going but still fairly active. He is one of my two favorite of boys in my area.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> I'm certainly not an expert but if I saw those dogs I would "assume" a long haired GSD. But I have never seen a long haired GSD in real life.


I know exactly what you mean. I thought a Mal was a shepherd until people on this board set me straight. I've never seen one in real life.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

onyxena said:


> I will be getting my Shiloh puppy in May! Breeder has a very nice litter born last week, 10 pups, 6 boys, 4 girls. I was hoping she would have a boy available so I'm excited there are plenty of boys this time. I am going to visit them next weekend. Mostly dark sables plus a few B&Ts, was hoping for a solid black, but like them all. They are close by so I plan to visit often and get to know them all before bringing our guy home. Ill share pics if anyone's interested! Yes, they are all health tested. This breeder has an excellent reputation and is willing to take dogs back. She is willing to answer questions and encourages visitors, plus I have gotten well acquainted with her at the SHiloh specialty shows.
> These are parents, male is the black one. I have met both of them, female is very GSD-like, active alert, very focused. Male is pretty easy going but still fairly active. He is one of my two favorite of boys in my area.


They're beautiful! You will not go wrong with a Shiloh Shepherd.


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

We got our little girl on Friday, and so far couldn't have asked for a better pup!.. 3 accidents in the house (our fault! She's not crate trained either... my fault again! lol) and sleeps through the night from 11-6 or 7am and if I'm lucky may nap a little longer after letting her out to do her business


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tattersail said:


> We got our little girl on Friday, and so far couldn't have asked for a better pup!.. 3 accidents in the house (our fault! She's not crate trained either... my fault again! lol) and sleeps through the night from 11-6 or 7am and if I'm lucky may nap a little longer after letting her out to do her business


Oh my goodness she's a doll!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

The puppies are cute I wish you all the best. Since this is a German Shepherd Dog forum and the OP asked for comments let's get some things straight.The Shiloh, King shepherd, Old fashioned, and those advertising oversized GSD breeders rely on the success of the German Shepherd dog in order to legitimize their breeds. Every once in a while they will post on German Shepherd Dog sites in order to persuade those that don't know enough about the breed that they have corrected the problems with the breed and are taking the breed in the direction the founders would have if they still were around. The direction that they have chosen is in the opposite direction, with an inferior temperament and big structural problems in comparison to a GSD. Breeding oversized proves they do not care about the problems they create. German Shepherd Dogs also have more than enough stamina. Some of the Shilohs I have met were sweethearts but they are different from GSDs. Their structures are different from GSDs and not in a good way. Any breed should stand on it's own. Don't come on here telling me.you made a better German Shepherd because you haven't even come close.
Markobytes


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Makobytes said:


> The puppies are cute I wish you all the best. Since this is a German Shepherd Dog forum and the OP asked for comments let's get some things straight.The Shiloh, King shepherd, Old fashioned, and those advertising oversized GSD breeders rely on the success of the German Shepherd dog in order to legitimize their breeds. Every once in a while they will post on German Shepherd Dog sites in order to persuade those that don't know enough about the breed that they have corrected the problems with the breed and are taking the breed in the direction the founders would have if they still were around. The direction that they have chosen is in the opposite direction, with an *inferior temperament and big structural problems in comparison to a GSD. Breeding oversized proves they do not care about the problems they create*. German Shepherd Dogs also have more than enough stamina. Some of the Shilohs I have met were sweethearts but they are different from GSDs. Their structures are different from GSDs and not in a good way. Any breed should stand on it's own. *Don't come on here telling me.you made a better German Shepherd because you haven't even come close.*
> Markobytes


Nobody has come in here stating that, touchy much? Imo, there was no need to attack us like that, I'm sorry you got offended by a breed other than the GSD appearing on this forum :/ Also the founder (who after researching was a *bit* of a fanatic) may have stated those things, but when I was looking at the Shiloh's I was looking at them because of their qualities and how they differ from a GSD, and decided that a Shiloh was simply a better match.

I'm glad you feel so high and mighty about GSD's, but like I said before, no one here is claiming "my dog is better than your dog" except you. Kind of ironic that you ask us not to come on here bashing GSD's but you feel entitled to bash the breed we've chosen and simply because you could, not because anyone has given any reason for your little rant.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Makobytes, I don't see where anyone said anything remotely like that. Those that like the Shiloh's have acknowledged they're different from the GSD & that they appreciate the differences. There's nothing wrong with that. 

Some GSD afficiandoes & breeders are taking GSDs in a 'Malinois' direction which I personally dislike. Avoiding those breeders isn't difficult much like avoiding those breeding SL, Shilohs, Kings or Pugs. I'm always glad to see those with Shilohs & Kings posting here b/c it's interesting to see how these relatively new breeds are evolving. 

People with Beauceron's, Dutch Shepherds & Malinois also post here yet NEVER encounter opposition or hostility b/c they dare to sully an oh so sacred GSD board. Those with Kings & Shilohs deserve the same courtesy.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tattersail said:


> Nobody has come in here stating that, touchy much? Imo, there was no need to attack us like that, I'm sorry you got offended by a breed other than the GSD appearing on this forum :/ Also the founder (who after researching was a *bit* of a fanatic) may have stated those things, but when I was looking at the Shiloh's I was looking at them because of their qualities and how they differ from a GSD, and decided that a Shiloh was simply a better match.
> 
> I'm glad you feel so high and mighty about GSD's, but like I said before, no one here is claiming "my dog is better than your dog" except you. Kind of ironic that you ask us not to come on here bashing GSD's but you feel entitled to bash the breed we've chosen and simply because you could, not because anyone has given any reason for your little rant.





RubyTuesday said:


> Makobytes, I don't see where anyone said anything remotely like that. Those that like the Shiloh's have acknowledged they're different from the GSD & that they appreciate the differences. There's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Some GSD afficiandoes & breeders are taking GSDs in a 'Malinois' direction which I personally dislike. Avoiding those breeders isn't difficult much like avoiding those breeding SL, Shilohs, Kings or Pugs. I'm always glad to see those with Shilohs & Kings posting here b/c it's interesting to see how these relatively new breeds are evolving.
> 
> People with Beauceron's, Dutch Shepherds & Malinois also post here yet NEVER encounter opposition or hostility b/c they dare to sully an oh so sacred GSD board. Those with Kings & Shilohs deserve the same courtesy.


Yep, that and my OS GSD is a GSD! 

Not every GSD falls within the breed standard, sorry if my guy offends you! He's perfect in my eyes.


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Shiloh Shepherds are beautiful looking dogs. I love the color of their eyes! I wanted to get a Shiloh before I got my boy 9 months ago, but from what I've heard they are not as 'driven' as a GSD. So I went ahead and got myself a PB GSD and ended up with a dog that can be qualified as a Shiloh, size wise at least. 

TL;DR, if you want a high drive dog get a GSD. Don't go for dogs that are above the standard in size, unless you're confident in controlling them.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I was specifically seeking a lower drive/energy dog. My male GSD is plenty energetic at 7 years old! Having another with his energy isn't appealing at this point. When the time comes that he is no longer with us, I am definitely interested in a WL GSD. Just one at a time is enough for me! My girl Sasha is much more moderate energy/drive wise. She will do long hikes and remains alert at home but is fine with just chilling at home. I really like energy levels of most Shiloh's I have met! A couple have been a bit too laid back for my taste, while a few have been pretty much on par with your average GSD. They are bred to be more suitable as a pet for the average home. 

I'm going to meet the puppies tomorrow, almost 3 weeks old now. I have been waiting so long!


----------

